# Gaping Introitus



## tguthrie (Dec 8, 2011)

I need some help, our physician diagnosed a patient with Gaping Introitus and she is scheduled to have a perineoplasty, but I need a DX code for the introitus so I can get the surgery pre-authorized.  Any help would be appreciated!   Thanks!


----------



## hewitt (Dec 8, 2011)

Maybe 629.89?


----------

